# blue/ross goose



## JDuncan (Feb 11, 2011)

Are there juvie ross geese? I got one in south dakota over the weeknd. i'ts all white with black patches on the back of the head and neck and it has feathers on the wings like a blue goose?? any one know what it would be?? Thanks


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Atlantic Brant.

Got a picture?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

There are blue phase ross geese but they are pretty rare. Google it and you will find information.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Did you take pics? I would be thrilled to harvest an unusual goose/duck...


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I shot a couple blue ross geese two falls ago. They look just like the big eagle head blue goose but only weighed 3lbs.


----------



## Danny Bess (Apr 9, 2012)

I have in hand a mature blue/ross hybrid.Bird taken Feb.2012 comfrimed by Illinois DNR .Are there any mounted anywhere for public viewing? What to do with it???? Phone 217 -271-1926


----------

